# New Chat / Old Chat



## Gumby (Jan 14, 2014)

Some may have noticed that clicking on the Chat tab will now take you to a new chatbox. This option is open to the whole forum, you don't need special permissions to use it. We are still tweaking the new option.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 6, 2014)

Didn't know you could do that, wheres the new chat?


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 7, 2014)

shedpog329 said:


> Didn't know you could do that, wheres the new chat?



At the top of the homepage under the banner you can click on Chatbox/Shout, or you can go to the Writer's Lounge and a smaller version of the chatbox will be at the top of the page.


----------



## Srushti Jain (Jan 5, 2016)

hi


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, Srushti Jain and welcome to our friendly community. :welcome:

Why not post a little bit about yourself and what you like to write over in the Introduce Yourself forum - a lot more people will notice you over there and you will get more responses.

Take a good look around the place and leave a few comments when you find a thread that interests you. 

If you need any help with finding your way around just send me a pm or contact any mentor. I look forward to seeing you around the forums.

jen


----------



## gerdun (Apr 22, 2017)

sorry but I don't see the chat tab.


----------

